# Is There A Speedmaster Clone?



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

When I signed up here it didn't take too long to work out that there were plenty of good quality watches apart from the big brands like Omega Rolex etc

On the diver front O&W RLT were amongst the obvious ones who created "clones" of the ever popular Seamaster & Submariner watches - Less obvious

were the likes of Ocean7 & Marathon - Now that I am happy with my diver choice (TSAR) I am looking to finish off my set (I also have a nice dress watch)

with a nice chronograph - The Speedmaster has the look I like but isn't really within my budget so can anyone point me in the direction of a Speedy clone?

A new RLT8 would be too dear (maybe a used one?) Likewise the O&W Mirage III

Any other suggestions would be appreciated - Budget around Â£350 - Spec: @ 40mm case, blue dial & prefer auto but would consider quartz ... Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Citizen did a quartz Speedy lookalike, do a google for `Citizen Oxy Chronograph - 'Speedmaster' Ref:CT022`


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Save a bit more for the RLT 8 !!!

Very exclusive and fantastic build quality.....

Your not far off with your budget....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Save a bit more for the RLT 8 !!!
> 
> Very exclusive and fantastic build quality.....
> 
> Your not far off with your budget....


A very good point, they are superb watches with real wrist presence, one of Roy`s finest


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheap as...


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Paul

Guess it depends which Speedie you're looking to "clone" - some of the autos aren't to far away from your budget tbh. The 3570 Moon Watch still commands a hefty price though.



PaulBoy said:


> When I signed up here it didn't take too long to work out that there were plenty of good quality watches apart from the big brands like Omega Rolex etc
> 
> On the diver front O&W RLT were amongst the obvious ones who created "clones" of the ever popular Seamaster & Submariner watches - Less obvious
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Lovely pics of the RLT8







- I suppose used ones as rare as rocking horse sh!t (?) - Maybe I'll have to save a bit harder :*****:

Keep the suggestions coming please ... Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PaulBoy said:


> Lovely pics of the RLT8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks









Regarding RLT-8s coming up for sale, as far as I can see this has only happened once on this forum, see... HERE, so yes IMO it is worth saving up for


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

chris l said:


> Cheap as...


Now you see, I'm as much an Alpha fan as many here on the list, but this one really isn't *"it"* as far as I am concerned. If the sub dials were actual workers of a cheapo chrono, I might go along with it, but the days and time thing doesn't do it for me. I have what must be this movement in another watch, a bargain Stratosphere that they call the something like the "Chronocalendarium' with the same set up of dials and functions. It runs fine, so it should be ok in the Alpha, but it would only give you a general look of a Speedy, rather than a F/C/H Alpha version







OTOH how can you complain too much at the money?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PaulBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely pics of the RLT8
> ...


Your welcome









So that RLT8 came up in 2004 so maybe there's one due again 4 years later







- If I sold my Aviator I'd be well on the way - Oh well I can dream 

Paul


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

Try Googling this one EF-503D-7A Casio cheap as chips as someone said.









Dave S


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I did mention I'd consider a quartz chrono & I was poking around and found a Precista PRS-17C which looks pretty nice - Not come across the brand

before - Anyone here care to offer an opinion? I will do a search here when I get a chance ...

Dave S thanks for the Casio info will check it out ...

Paul


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

> did mention I'd consider a quartz chrono & I was poking around and found a Precista PRS-17C which looks pretty nice - Not come across the brand
> 
> before - Anyone here care to offer an opinion? I will do a search here when I get a chance ...


I've done a bit of digging around online & the Precista PRS-17C seems to have a big following - It uses the quartz movement _"used in Chase-Durer, Revue-Thommen and Tag-Heuer watches costing more than Â£1000"_ - I think it looks superb & for under Â£200 you can buy one new (comes on a Nato but for the price of a lumpy it looks even classier imho) - This could be the chrono for me! - Paul


----------



## stevoc (Dec 18, 2006)

There's plenty of discussion on the PRS17-C over on TZ-UK as it's one of Eddie's watches. There's just been a pass around so there's lots of opinions on that thread.

I've had one for about 10 months now and think it's great, it's probably my most worn watch. I find the chrono really useful - it's amazing the things you can find to time. Also, the ability to set the hour hand independently without hacking the watch is really useful if you travel.

It may be too small for some @ 39mm, but I find it just about right for me (6.75" wrist).

It's currently on a di-modell jumbo, but I often wear it on a lumpy - they were made for each other.

One day I'll get my finger out and learn how to post pictures.

Steve


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

stevoc said:


> There's plenty of discussion on the PRS17-C over on TZ-UK as it's one of Eddie's watches. There's just been a pass around so there's lots of opinions on that thread.
> 
> I've had one for about 10 months now and think it's great, it's probably my most worn watch. I find the chrono really useful - it's amazing the things you can find to time. Also, the ability to set the hour hand independently without hacking the watch is really useful if you travel.
> 
> ...


Steve - Thanks for that info all very helpful - Always good to hear from a satisfied owner! - It sounds like the 17C is about the same size as my TSAR which is plenty big enough for me - I'd probably try it on the rubber my TSAR came with which I found very comforatble to wear I just felt the bracelet adds that bit of class to the TSAR & likewise the 17C which I'd get a lumpy for ... Paul :thumbs:


----------



## stevoc (Dec 18, 2006)

If I were to be really picky, the three things I'd change:

1. No indices at 2, 6 & 10 because of the chrono dials. Makes it harder to tell the exact time in these areas.

2. Lume - does the job, but not wonderful, then again the indices are not that big.

2. Now I'm getting really picky, the hour dial for the chrono has 1/2 hour markings. The hour hand moves in 1 hour jumps - so there's no need for them and the dial would be easier to read without them.

They come up on the sales corner on TZ-UK from time to time (where I got mine) for Â£130-150. There's 2 versions - the first has a 60 min bezel, white date wheel and contant second hand is yellow. The second version acted on people's suggestions - 12hr bezel, black date wheel and white constant second hand to match the hour & minute. You can buy the 12hr bezel for 6 quid I think.

Steve


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

stevoc said:


> If I were to be really picky, the three things I'd change:
> 
> 1. No indices at 2, 6 & 10 because of the chrono dials. Makes it harder to tell the exact time in these areas.
> 
> ...


Steve - Thanks again - I see what you are saying & all valid points but at this price point there's bound to be some compromises - The lastest version with the white constant second hand can be had with either bezel (I prefer the 60min as it happens) - Still haven't found anything to compete with it without spending double so after an iminent sale I think I'll be having a new one









Paul


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

PaulBoy said:


> stevoc said:
> 
> 
> > If I were to be really picky, the three things I'd change:
> ...


Well I didn't buy a PRS 17C although I was fortunate enough to "fondle" one as someone at work had one - As Steve said it needs to be slightly bigger although its not small I found the small dials quite hard to read - For that reason I decided to go for something substantially bigger and after much head scratching opted for a Hamilton Khaki X-Wind Chrono in black and silver which uses the higly regarded Valjoux 7750 auto movement - Beauifully made stunning looking watch but guess what this one was too frickin' big! Just too hefty for me and I traded it here straight away - Back in my first post I suggested a used RL8 or O&W Mirage III would fit the bill so after my experience with the Hamilton I decided to bite the bullet & buy a new Mirage III from Roy - Ordered yesterday & arrived today - It is a stunner! Similar size to the PRS 17C but due to the layout & clarity of the dial I find it much easier to read & the build quality is in another league (as you'd expect for over twice the price) - So hopefully I've found my chrono (only time will tell







) - Gratutitous pics to follow in a blatant "look what I've got" type thread sometime soon ... Paul


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

There's always this Citizen:










Google "Citizen Speedmaster" and you'll find more info.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

What I found is that if I like the look of a particular watch, then only _*that*_ watch will do. Spending cash on a similar one to me is false economy. But at the end of the day only you can decide what you really like. I too wanted a particular Speedy & it took me a couple of years to find it (they are not that common), but I did not at any time go for something similar as I really only wanted this one:



















and I eventually got it!


----------

